# Gas/LPG Clothes Dryer



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Are LPG clothes dryers available in the Philippines?

Natural gas is not available in our location (Tagaytay) and our electric dryer takes forever to dry. Are LPG available? And if so, has anyone had experience with them? Pros and cons?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

LPG dryers are available but my experience with them has been through our local cleaners only. 
Some pop up in my area for sale but mostly in used condition.
A quick search in OLX for gas driers yields some new ones being sold for stiff prices.
.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Abenson and Western Appliance carry a few. When I was shopping for a dryer I think Western had a Maytag gas. Abenson currently has this:

https://www.abenson.com.ph/products/wgd72hedw-1

I assume these are set up for LPG??? They are expensive.

Electric should be fine but you have to get a big one, 10 kg +. I went the cheapie route with an Electrolux electric 7 kg, and it is terrible. Don't get a small dryer. The clothes need room to tumble properly.

You can find big U.S. brand electric dryers for 30-40 k.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I returned the clothes dryer. In the Philippines, I hang clothes to dry. But that's me.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

esv1226 said:


> I returned the clothes dryer. In the Philippines, I hang clothes to dry. But that's me.


Hang drying is not an option as the home owner's association doesn't allow it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

canonuser said:


> Hang drying is not an option as the home owner's association doesn't allow it.


So you are being forced to buy a dryer or use some laundry service??? That is so wrong and just one more reason why I have never and will never live in an area with a HOA.

Fred


----------

